# Tektro Brakes Hierarchy?



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all
Just wondering.
Novela, Aries, Aquila, Gemini, Auriga, etc.
Just a lot of random names that seem to form a pattern but still not clear.
Can we make a list best to worst of tektro brakes? I believe their codes (HD stands for hydros, MD stands for mechanicals) can help a little but yeah.
Anyone?


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Try amazon or some other online shop. The price should give you an idea of where they rank in the heirarchy.

My bike came with Auriga and I think they're pretty good! No complaints.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Good idea, thanks.


----------



## roktoy (Oct 19, 2015)

From low to higher
Aries, novela, aquila, auriga,hdc, draco, gemini,and orion.
Auriga on up is hydraulic.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, realized that. They also state HD for hydros and MD for mechanicals.
It's easy to figure out after that.


----------

